# Is Owning Body Armor Illegal?



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was reading the Irish sports page and an individual was charged with "unlawful possession of body armor" .


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't believe that possession is illegal, however under 269-10D utilizing it in commission of a crime is.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

7costanza said:


> I was reading the _*Irish sports page*_ and an individual was charged with "unlawful possession of body armor" .


I thought that was the obits?


----------



## A133 (Jun 12, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> I thought that was the obits?


I think you're right


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. CLOSED


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Brief abuse of moderator privileges for legal clarification... commission of a felony


----------

